# Bay Area Knitting Guild (Tampa Bay, Florida)



## birdwomn (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello!

Just a note to let you know that a local guild of The Knitting GUild of America (TKGA) has formed in the great Tampa Bay area. 

Meetings are typically the 4th Thursday of the month (except November & December) 

Next Meeting: Thursday December 11th, 6:00pm - Criativity, Largo, FL

Contact us: 
email: [email protected]
twitter: @BayAreaKG
Ravelry: Bay Area Knitting Guild forum
Facebook: Bay Area Knitting Guild group (request access)

We are developing a lending library and a calendar of causal groups that meet around the Tampa Bay area to knit, crochet, etc. and share ideas.

Come join us!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Although an hour from Largo, we on Anna Maria have a knitting group the first and third Thursdays of the month - we meet at the Island Branch Library in Holmes Beach - and on any 5th Thursday at The Feast Restaurant. If you want to do a road trip and visit some neighboring knitters (and the beach) come and join us.


----------



## birdwomn (Aug 31, 2014)

Wonderful!

Let me know the times and I will add your group to our calendar! https://www.google.com/calendar/render#g|month-3+22844+22881+22878


----------



## birdwomn (Aug 31, 2014)

Here's a calendar of places for fiber art enthusiasts to meet: https://www.google.com/calendar/[email protected]&ctz=America/New_York


----------



## bunjee (May 26, 2015)

does anyone have White sierra I need (4). looks like discontinued


----------

